# Here He Is



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is my brand new ruby red spilo I received from aquascape today. Please comment.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## venturejordi (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks good. Im surprised hes not hiding. I thought all Piranhas were very timid.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

O man he looks underfeed ...too skinny..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks good, now fatten him up!


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh I'll get him fat in no time. He is crazy active for being in my tank for just a few hours.

He looks a lot like my old gold mac I had. I don't see any of the ruby red in him.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

ol78hunter said:


> Oh I'll get him fat in no time. He is crazy active for being in my tank for just a few hours.
> 
> He looks a lot like my old gold mac I had. I don't see any of the ruby red in him.


Yeah he looks like the Kate Moss of the piranha world


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Lmao kate moss hahah


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

He has a little bit of ammonia burns and his eyes are a little cloudy. I raised the tank temp to 80 and added a little aquarium salt. Anything else I should do?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

What are your water tests showing for params? If you dont know, get a test kit as its about the most valuable piece of equipment

I wouldnt raise the temp, 72-75 will keep his metabolism down


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

I ran a water test and it was all clear there. It's from shipping.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Came home tonight to find my fish dead. Parameters are good so idk what happened 








Had 4 reds living in the day day I out him in there too. They were in there for a month just fine.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear that!

I would bet it was stress from shipping and being under fed... is there any sort of "warranty" from the place you ordered?


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

I hopefully will get store credit but I paid 88 bucks in shipping alone. I have to pay today again in order to get another fish.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

dont they have doa policy?


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

He was alive when I got him but he died within 24 hours.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I have dealt with that a few times... sucks when its 200 or more in shipping


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

that sucks man ,, i am sorry to hear that


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds like they are sending a new one on Wednesday.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

awesome.. dont forget pics


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

I still have yet to receive a new ruby red spilo. They keep telling me Fed-ex shipping is messed up. First they said the Wednesday after the death, then the next Monday, then Wednesday, then Thursday, now they are telling me they will be shipping the new one out on Monday. I just want to get my fish. My tank has been empty for 2 weeks now and I'm going crazy!!!!! Aquascape has been good to work with though. I realize this is not their fault. Sounds like my shipping will be covered now which is great. I have high hopes for the next fish they send me.


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

Fingers crossed he'll arrive nice and healthy, good things come to those who wait...don't know why I said that but probably makes sense, I can't wait to see him. As stated above do an unboxing video...kinda weird to say that about a fish..."honey bring the cutter, the fish are here"


----------

